# Vizsla assisting in pyscholtheropy



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I like the concept of calm dogs helping calm troubled people. - RBD

"take a look at this Vizsla video. It was made by psychotherapist Kalila Borghini and shows how our dogs can be very useful in helping people with their problems. The dog's name is Irae and was bred by Nancy Anderson."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=em-upload_owner&v=07aZEEtQq-A&app=desktop

Florence Duggan Auburn Vizslas


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Love it! She needs some live action (or really, lack thereof) shots. Lua's grand-dam was a therapy dog -- I'm hoping to get Lua into it too, when she's a bit older.


----------



## Stigeweard (Apr 30, 2014)

Im getting Vi solely for this reason. When there's no reason to wake up in the morning and no reason to take care of yourself... the best way out is through a third party  

Puppies REQUIRE socialization and lots of contact with other* people/dogs. So when I don't care to meet people myself, I'd love to do it for this puppy who is adorable and people are going out of their way to strike up conversation so that they can pet it.

Every morning you know that you need to get up to feed this beautiful innocent life that depends on you.

You know that you need to take it out to get a formidable amount of exercise so that it doesn't go crazy during the day and to keep it content.

Without realizing it, you now have a reason to get up every morning and not only that; you also are getting out of the house yourself and getting fresh air and exercise, something that is proven to help with depression. 

You now have a companion every day that looks up to you and depends on you when you get home.. what better way for a feeling of place in this indifferent world


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

7 years ago, when we got our first Vizsla it was 5am and a chilly morning. I was bundled up against the cool morning air and walking Chloe (3 months old at the time) for her morning walk. I was puffing on a cigarette thinking how cold I was. Across the street ran this girl with her German Shorthair Pointer. She was in a tank top and shorts. I looked at her; looked at myself and made a choice. 
That athletic-type person would be me. I started hiking with Chloe a lot. Then 6 months later we added Bailey. Then I started field trialing, then started my blog: Redbirddog about our adventures.
I'm an introvert (proud to say) and a Vizsla is a great companion. 1,500 miles a year, on average, we hike or walk together.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/08/hungarian-pointers-character-over.html

Choice; not chance. Happy trails.
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes these dogs do get us out of the house, even if were sick. When I was sick last week the dogs laid up with me for two days. The next day June went and sat at the front door, and started whining. I knew exactly what she was telling me. Come on momma, it time to hit the fields. As soon as I walked to the drawer that I keep the collars and leashes in, all three dogs were sitting perfectly behind me. We loaded up and had a great morning in the field.

While out running the dogs, Cash went on point. The other two backed him. It was not a point like he does on birds. He would turn his head all the way around and look at me, and then look back in the direction of the point. I made my way to him, and two beautiful newborn calves lay in the tall grass. I rubbed him under the chin, and then we walked away together. I will always be a introvert because I enjoy my time in the fields. Just me, the red dogs and nature. I do like to have company on some outings, but don't feel I need it to be content.


----------

